# HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my amazing HAV LOVERS! We just arrived last night in Boulder to spend Thanksgiving with my daughter and fam...our granddaughter Olivia will be 3 on Turkey Day! Snow is forcast for tonight so we are excited since when we left Dallas yesterday it was in the 80's!:smow: Wish I had Valentino here to enjoy some RLH in the snow! I miss him! After a week here it is on to NYC for 4 days. Hopefully we will get to see the two broadway shows that we have tickets for.....Jersey Boys and Cyrano de Bergerac (hope i didn't butcher that spelling too much!) Jennifer Garner & Kevin Kline are in that so I really hope they get the strike issues settled by the time I arrive! NYC is a zoo this tiem of year but hey I love it! Anyway, I pray you all have an awesome holiday and enjoy being with those you love!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you Vicki!Enjoy your time with your family!And eat a bunch of turkey!:whoo::hungry:


Happy Thanksgiving to all you forum members!Eat:hungry:and be safe!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug: :kiss:










Eat lots of turkey and be merry! 







and don't forget the







and enjoy the







and dont' forget extra :kiss:'s and nibbles of turkey for the









Have a safe and fun Trip, Vicki!

Kara and Gucci girl


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Have a Safe and Happy Thanksgiving -- to all forum members.*

Vicki, welcome to our neck of the woods in Colorado!! We're looking forward to some snow :smow:

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:hungry:Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!!!! I hope you all have a safe and Happy Turkey Day!!!!:tea:
We are suppose to get some :smow: I can not wait to see Jillee in the snow it should be fun!!!! Jillee sends :kiss:to you all!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! This will be my first year hosting Thanksgiving for people outside of my family! I'm not nervous, but it's a heck of a lot more food, LOL.

I hope all of you will have a GREAT and fun holiday!!!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE!!!!!! Safe travel and wonderful family gatherings for everyone!!!eace:eace:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

"HAV" A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Vicki,

Have a wonderful time with the family and enjoy your visit to New York. I'm hopeful the strike will be ended by the time you get here. Everyone in the industry is aware of how important this season is to the business so they will probably work overtime to get it resolved. While you're here, be sure to look at the wonderful holiday windows all around town. It's a magical sight.

Happy thanksgiving to all.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. HAve a fun & safe time!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Gobble Gobble*

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU ALL, FORUM FRIENDS !! AND BE SURE TO SAVE SOME CHOICE MORSELS FOR YOUR BELOVED HAVS!! :hungry:

I'm grateful for so many things, especially that my family will all gather here at my home and feast together. And also that Biscuit is now part of our family!

Vicki, enjoy Boulder with your family (we were just there & it's so charming and beautiful) and NYC, sounds like fun! Yes, hoping the strike ends soon!

To our Canadian and European Forum friends, who aren't celebrating Thursday, I send best wishes as well for a fruitful season. :usa2::canada:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think Friday will be a STINKY day here! Did I mention that TURKEY gives lil' sweet Miss Gucci girl GAS! ound:My house will smell like an







on Friday! Egads.

Anyone wanna babysit the Guccho? lol

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would babysit Gucci but then you might never see her again! :spy:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all here on the forum - I hope it is wonderful for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:usa2:Happy Thanks Giving to all my American Friends!:usa2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving! Anyone feeding their Havs a special meal?


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

*Happy TurkeyDay!!*

Hi gang,

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a wonderful holiday . . safe travels and lots of gooood eatin'. My sister and I will have dinner at our aunt/cousin's home again this year. Our Mom passed away 5 years ago so we never miss a chance to spend time with her sister, who turned 95 in June and will probably bake 5 pies, brownies and chocchip cookies for dessert. Gosh, 95 years old and she puts some of us youngin's to shame.LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina said:


> I would babysit Gucci but then you might never see her again! :spy:


LOL!! I should be careful what I ask for! ound:

What PRECIOUS lil TV stars you have there, Laura!  Cute graphic! Sounds like a YUMMY dessert menu to me!  Who needs turkey with all those pies and sweets? lol

Kara


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!! TO ALL MY FORUM FRIENDS.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you, from Paula, Rick, Max and Bessie. 

It's a bittersweet Thanksgiving for us, my mother passed away on the 9th and she was the center of our family universe. She passed with grace and dignity and the entire family was able to say their goodbyes.

Rick


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug:Sorry to read about your mother.......:hug: my condolences to you and your family.:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!

Rick, very sorry to hear about your loss!

Laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Rick,

So sorry to hear about your mother. It's always difficult when we lose a loved one, no matter whether expected or otherwise. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rick~ I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers this holiday season.

I hope all of my special forum friends have an absolutely wonderful Thanksgiving Day filled with joy and happiness. You're the best, and I'm so thankful for you!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: 

To all my American friends, have a Wonderful Thanksgiving, full of happiness, sharing and wonderful memories. :grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rick, I am very sorry for your loss. At least it sounds like she led a full life full of love and family, and no one can ask for more. :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:hungry::hungry::couch2::grouphug:Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!:grouphug::couch2::hungry::hungry:

Don't forget the National Dog Show is on NBC at noon!

Wanda 

Edit: Rick - I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rick, sorry form your loss. Your Mom sounds like a wonderful woman.








Happy Thanksgiving to my forum family!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Vicki, I hope you have a great time in Boulder!

My home smells heavenly right now. My daughter has been baking pecan pies and pumpkin pies this afternoon. Yum! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

Rick, I'm very sorry to read of the loss in your family. I wish you a nice Thanksgiving and am so sorry.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Rick, I'm so sorry for your loss. You were very blessed to have such a lovely lady in your life.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:usa2:Happy Thanksgiving, have a great holiday!!!!!!!!

Rick, sorry for your loss. My condolences to your family.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Rick*

So sorry for your loss, please extend my condolences to your Family.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Everyone have a Happy Holiday!!! My husband and I are actually skipping the normal festivities and heading down to San Diego to visit the Wild Animal Park. I have been wanting to go for awhile now!
(I don't have a turkey costume for Dora <sigh>)

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The furkids wanted to say:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

RickR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you, from Paula, Rick, Max and Bessie.
> 
> It's a bittersweet Thanksgiving for us, my mother passed away on the 9th and she was the center of our family universe. She passed with grace and dignity and the entire family was able to say their goodbyes.
> 
> Rick


Rick I'm so sorry for your loss. My son in law spent yesterday at his Uncle's funeral and he didn't give his family time to say goodbye. There was just a note saying he made his peace with no explanation.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I think Friday will be a STINKY day here! Did I mention that TURKEY gives lil' sweet Miss Gucci girl GAS! ound:My house will smell like an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh now that's just cold Kara!! You told her secret ound: Um.....when do you want her back?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hehehe! Ya know..Isn't that what LOVE is...taking the bad with the good  A little flatulence never killed anyone, right? I'll just burn a scented candle or something.

My daughter is having a CONVERSATION with Gucci on the floor right now, Kelly (my dd) is telling me she's the 'dog whisperer' because she can get Gucci to talk, and will mimic the sounds Gucci makes BACK to her, and they are having a darn conversation!!!! ound: It is SOO cute!

Here are a few pictures from this morning's walk and "playing ball outside". We are having a great time! Our FIRST Thanksgiving with Gucci! 

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Hehehe! Ya know..Isn't that what LOVE is...taking the bad with the good  A little flatulence never killed anyone, right? I'll just burn a scented candle or something.
> 
> My daughter is having a CONVERSATION with Gucci on the floor right now, Kelly (my dd) is telling me she's the 'dog whisperer' because she can get Gucci to talk, and will mimic the sounds Gucci makes BACK to her, and they are having a darn conversation!!!! ound: It is SOO cute!
> 
> ...


Yup, that's what love is. I keep telling myself that when my husband reminds me of Gucci ound:
Hubby and I were playing with Lightning a couple of days ago and we were talking to him and having a blast. Then one of us asked Lightning what he thought of it and darned if he didn't answer. Both of our jaws hit the ground and after starting at each other for a minute we were roaring in laughter.
What are you doing in short sleeves? :suspicious: We got a cold front from heck last night. :kev:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

It is 80 degrees here!!!!!! WOW! Super nice day! Not for long though, the thunderstorms and a cold front are coming in later tonight and they say tomorrow we will be back to the 40's. brrrr...:smow:

I'm a bit jealous of your dogs' Thanksgiving picture! LOL, they look all 'relaxed' and 'mellow' and just loungin' around...my girl is driving us bonkers! She keeps whining to go play outside and of course, wants one of us to go out and throw the ball!

I *thought* the long walk would wear her out a bit..NAH, she's still a _bundle of energy_.

I guess everyone being home on a Weekday and FOOD cooking/smells since 7 am, actually since last night..she *knows* that something special is going on...and turkey is one of her favorite things!  Personally, I could live off the cornbread dressing, pecan and pumpkin pie! 

How cute that Lightening bug answered you back!  I swear Gucci was talking to Kelly! Kelly had hidden her wolf puppet under the cover, and Gucci was trying to talk her into giving it back to her! haha

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone ..
We are enjoying a beautiful day as well .. Not a cloud in the sky ..
Rick I am so sorry for your loss - my Mom died two years ago at the age of 97 & a half .. She had a wonderful life as well but there is definetly a part of you missing when you lose your Mom.. Hopefully you and your family have lots of wonderful memories you can share while you are having you turkey dinner .
We have some many things to be thankful for today ,our families , good health , our wonderful dogs , and thank you all for being such a wonderful caring group of people .. 
You are truly special !!


Oh yes .. Just as an FYI 

Not trying to be a spoil sport and ruin anyones day but last year - two days after Thanksgiving Cosmo got very ill .. We never did find the cause . When I took him to the vet the first thing he asked how much of the turkey dinner I had given him .. I said none as we had eaten at a friends house .. He said he had seem more dogs with nausea vomiting and diarrhea that weekend .. He did not recommend feeding them any extras .. Just a little turkey and he really did not recommend that but he said most people cannot resist .. 
Anyway just a heads up as I know a lot of people have family members who might slip the doggies something as a treat but it is best to try and avoid it if you can ..
So maybe it is best to make an announcement to the guests as they arrive ..
Cosmo was on I/V and hospitalized for a day and it was an additional stress for our family .. He was only 5 months old and I was terrrified of losing him ..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone. It was a beautiful morning here. It was almost 70 degrees. Brady had a great morning. We took him on a walk at a local park and he hiked and swam. He is filthy dirty and tired out. This is good since I decided to leave him home for dinner tonight. We are going to my inlaws and my DH's nephews are too rough with him.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! It's a lovely day here and thank goodness you reminded me of the National Dog Show! Perfect timing! I read this just in time to get in right at the start. Rufus is sleeping under my chair, but he's not likely to let me out of his sight today. Being a vegetarian, this is the one traditional day a year I cook a turkey! He's been sniffing at my hands like crazy LOL! We didn't even cook a turkey last year, so I am struggling through the directions! :doh: Wish us luck! eace: My daughter and older son will be only too happy to take home plates of leftover tukey and trimmings. We'll keep the Tofu Loaf and a few scraps of turkey for the dogs here LOL! 

**Yep! my vet also reminded us be careful not to offer too many goodies to your dog (or birds heehee) or they will end up with upset tummies or worse. 

Or bad gas like Gucci! :bolt:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder, Cosmosmom 

Here's a little "Thanksgiving Do's and Dont's" that I received via email the other day. Some good info here! I did put aside some cornbread for Gucci and I'm making a "special" doggie dressing with some steamed veggies (instead of the celery/onion one we eat! lol) And I'll give her some white meat turkey and a little bit of gravy! (OMG..she LOVES turkey gravy! lol) The cranberry sauce I made is probably too sweet for her, but if she's lucky, I'll give her a bite of pumpkin pie! yuuumm.. 

Kara

*Things to Keep Off Your Pet's Plate*
· Bones. Bones are not as healthy as you may think and may cause some serious problems. Even well cooked, baked or stewed bones are dangerous. They can also be a choking hazard and can cause possible intestinal bleeding if the bone shards break off and tear the intestinal lining
· Rich and fatty foods. These typically include the giblets, dark meat turkey and turkey skin, potatoes and butter-coated vegetables, gravy and stuffing. Too much fat can result in pancreatitis, which is a potentially life threatening condition.

Pancreatitis occurs when the dog is trying to digest a very fatty meal. During digestion, the pancreas produces enzymes to assist in the digestive process, but with pancreatitis, too many enzymes are produced; as a result the pancreas becomes inflamed and can even begin digesting itself. The symptoms are vomiting and diarrhea, usually bloody. Your dog can become dehydrated and die.
· Sweets. Forget the pumpkin pie, sweet potatoes topped with marshmallows, and after dinner mints. Also on the list are chocolate, which can be poisonous to your pet, eggnog, alcohol and nuts. All of these can cause stomach pain and diarrhea.
· Spicy foods. Many pets suffer upset stomachs caused by spicy foods, so hold off on the spicy sauces and dressings. Various types of onions, too, can be toxic in varying amounts.

*Your Pet Can Go Gobble, Gobble*

We all know we shouldn't feed table food to our pets, but it is awfully difficult to keep from sharing, especially when the meal is as special as Thanksgiving. There are a few things you _can_ add to your pet's dinner that won't cause any harm.
· White meat turkey or chicken. These are okay, as long as you don't give too much. A small piece cut up and mixed with his food or given separately will be a real treat for your dog or cat.
· Cooked vegetables. Dogs are omnivores and they especially like vegetables, but serve without the butter and salt. Cats may not be interested.
· Turkey broth. Try cooking the giblets in water to make a tasty turkey broth that you can use to moisten your pet's food. By the way, you can use canned broth, too.

So during the holidays, if you choose to share with your pet, the best advice is to use common sense. Stick to foods you know won't cause your pet any distress. Do not feed from the table - save the treats for after the meal. And don't forget to add a little special attention or play time for the best treat of all.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

I have enjoyed all of you so much since I joined the forum. I appreciate all of your expertise and helpful advice. But most of all the fun times and conversations. This is a great group of people and am so glad that Kara led me to the forum.

From Sissy and Marie
We love YA!!

P.S.
It is really cold here - tomorrow morning 7 a.m. - 25 degrees
I'll be shopping!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is as close as we can get to a turkey outfit but Dora & I are giving thanks for all of our forum friends!

Cheers,
Amanda & Dora


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

FDora looks just thrilled to be a turkey. :biggrin1: She's so cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I like to think if Dora spoke english, she would have a clean mouth but that picture tells me what she thinks of me ditching her today, not making a turkey and making her wear a hat for a photo 

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
High on my list of things to be thankful for this Thanksgiving are the wonderful forum members! You all have been a blessing in my life. I don't know how I would have gotten through Ollie's puppy struggles without you!
Thank you and wishing you all love and laughter today!
:grouphug: ~ Shelly ~


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dora looks cute in her chicken hat!I saw a costume like that at Target!It was adorable,but not in Quincy's size

Shelly--ound:What a funny pix you found!ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan,
> 
> It is 80 degrees here!!!!!! WOW! Super nice day! Not for long though, the thunderstorms and a cold front are coming in later tonight and they say tomorrow we will be back to the 40's. brrrr...:smow:
> 
> ...


Are we allowed to say BITE ME here? If not, i didn't say it. What the heck are you doing at 80 degrees? We were almost 90 until that front came through last night. Who the heck invited that thing! It's fifty three flipping degrees out right now.We don't go up to the 70's for a couple of days. Mother Nature needs to be smacked around.
That picture wasn't taken today....today the dogs only wanted to be near the stove....for just the warmth I'm sure. Every time I went out to the kitchen I had to wade through dogs. Since we had the little ones here who like to throw food down to the dogs, they had to sit in the next room when we ate and decided it was a good time for a nap.
You should see if you can get a video of Gucci when she's trying to talk. Lightning is good at muttering under his breath and chatters but he sure caught us off guard when he tried to talk.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> P.S.
> It is really cold here - tomorrow morning 7 a.m. - 25 degrees
> I'll be shopping!!!!!


I'd be shopping online in sweats!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> This is as close as we can get to a turkey outfit but Dora & I are giving thanks for all of our forum friends!
> 
> Cheers,
> Amanda & Dora


LOL Amanda, she's a doll


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy belated Thanksgiving everyone! I was too busy cooking all day to post... but Kubrick really enjoyed his Thanksgiving. He had kibble spiked with a little turkey and some sweet potato pieces that I cooked for him. YUM. 

Oh and I love love love Dora's turkey picture, how cute!

Here's a picture of Kubrick when I was cleaning the turkey and stuffing it. He was going nutso, LOL. There's also a picture of me and my fiance with the finished turkey. It's not the greatest picture, but oh well.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice pictures, Lina!

Judging by all the pictures (so far, hint hint!)...looks like the Neezers had a great time  I know my girl did! Although, I got mad at my husband for giving her a second helping of turkey! :brick: lol

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You guys are so cute, Lina. And Kubrick is adorable. And I love your pj's. I stuff my turkey in my pj's too (but yours are cuter!). LOL ! I'll post a family pic later today.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey..I did all my prepping in my PJ's!  Lina, yours are darling! And then I went for a walk w/ red shoes on a brown capris and tee shirt! LOL, Hey, what can I say...I don't dress up to cook, I get too much on my clothes. Oh, and ponytails are a must for me cooking. Otherwise...well, we know what can happen! lol

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I always do the turkey in my PJs, never thought twice about it either, LOL. Thanks for the PJ compliments. I just got them about 2 weeks ago. I wanted puppies on them, but they only had kittens and since i got a free slipper with the PJs, I went for the kittens. Kubrick tried not to look too hurt.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shelly- I totally didn't get it. My eye never saw the turkey, I showed my husband and he goes "it is funny cause the turkey is hiding" I just thought he didn't know where the stove was!

Julie-good eye, It was in targets 75% off after Halloween 

Lina-Already wearing matching shirts.... too cute!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, we really did NOT do that on purpose. I got dressed and then he came out with the same color shirt. I didn't even notice until everyone started calling us Team Orange, LOL. It wasn't that bad as it turned out that the other two couples were both wearing navy and black, so we made fun of them too.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - turkey stuffing and preparation is not dress up time . Jammies are the best .. 
There were times when my Mom was alive she would say you are going to get dressed for dinner !!
Too funny !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Team Orange? LOL!!!!! Where is Kubrick's orange sweater?  hehe.

Ya know....Rich and I will occasionally wear the same color and not even plan it, it just happens. Especially, more now since I shop for him! hah. If I happen to like, say "Red" this year,well.....I buy alot of red, right?  I go through 'phases' with colors.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Darling pictures Lina!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Hey..I did all my prepping in my PJ's!  Lina, yours are darling! And then I went for a walk w/ red shoes on a brown capris and tee shirt! LOL, Hey, what can I say...I don't dress up to cook, I get too much on my clothes. Oh, and ponytails are a must for me cooking. Otherwise...well, we know what can happen! lol
> 
> Kara


I was in my pj's all day which kept me nice and warm and comfortable! 
Before I cut my hair I was bending over using the dremel on one of the dog's nails and found out that it's best to wear a ponytail then too. Ouch! It took forever to get untangled from that hair eating monster


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan,
> 
> It is 80 degrees here!!!!!!
> Kara


Did you get your cold front or did that darn thing stay here? :rant:
It's only 46 out! Egads, I've got to find Mother Nature and smack her around a bit.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh...yes..cold front rolled ON in! Its a balmy 45 degrees today and I ran out for cereal and almost froze w/o a coat! My sweater is NOT enough! bbrrrr!

Jan, just stay bundled up w/ the pooch(es) today like me 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Biscuit's First Thanksgiving*

We had a really wonderful Thanksgiving. I hope you all did as well !
I cooked up a storm, and we had gorgeous weather here in the Bay Area.

Biscuit was all decked out in a fancy gold ribbon from his grooming, and looked beautiful. We love his longer coat ! He got so excited when the guests arrived. He was dancing constantly on his hind legs. It was so funny~~DH made him perform all of his tricks/commands for the guests, and they were quite impressed. So here are a few shots of Biski conking out on the sofa from all the excitement.

And here's my family, Biscuit, and I. From l. to r., my DH, DD #2, (her BF took the photo), Biscuit & I, DD#1 and my S-I-L.

PS The San Francisco skyline is in the background, and faintly to the left of that is the Bay Bridge.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wonderful Pictures, Amy! You have a *lovely* family  And Biscuit, WOW..his coat looks amazing! So shiny and silky...whatever you are doing, he looks fabulous!

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Kara! I appreciate the compliment re my family~~I'm very blessed. I hope your day with your family was great, too!

I'm giving Biscuit a supplement of fish oil for his coat, that I got from the Dr. Foster-Smith catalog. But it may just be the grooming, too. They are terrific groomers. His coat is finally starting to settle down, and is not matting as much. Thank goodness, cause I want him in his long coat.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, Biscuit looks absolutely beautiful, and I love the pictures of your family! Sounds like you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you, Lina.

I love this thread!

Kara, I was just reading through it again and had missed an entire page, the one of you out on your walk with Gucci. Such a cute picture of you, and gosh, the Princess G. looks just fantastic. Always perfectly groomed~~you set the standard for me to emulate. I think she was revved up because of all the different household activity~~I know Biscuit was. He especially loved all the different smells in the kitchen. Today he's just exhausted.

Jan, great pix of your sweet threesome, and dramatic new avatar/sig.

Cosmosmom & Kara, thanks for the good advice re holiday food hazards for Havs. We gave Biscuit a little dark meat last night w/ his dinner , and today he is loose, as it were. So, no more of that. Seems like more than a coincidence, he rarely has problems.

Lina, my DH and I do that wearing the same thing, too. We'll be going to a party or out somewhere, and walk out wearing the identical color or combination~~~it is eerie sometimes.

Still cleaning up the house, Jeez !! That's the downside of TG


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Amy! :grouphug:

She was revved up! I suppose it was everyone home and the kitchen **hummin** with smells starting at 7 am  She was hard to wear out, she was the energizer bunny! LOL She didn't miss a 'naptime' yesterday though! lol

I can relate......I still have cleaning to do! ugh! 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry for the late wishes! I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! I am waaaaaaaayyyyyy behind in forum posts and only glossed over some of the ones in here, but I did enjoy all the pics so far!! What adorable Havs you have!!! 

Rick, I am very sorry for you loss. The holidays are always the hardest when a key member of the family is longer with us. ((hugs))

We Canucks had our Thanksgiving back in Oct., but it looks like some of you had amazing weather! Snow and ice here after two days of snowfall. BAH Humbug!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Interesting, Marj, that your Thanksgiving is in October. But I guess it makes sense, given the climate there. Because your autumn really is in October, and by November, it is winter!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Canada has Thanksgiving when we have Columbus Day .. 
when i was growing up it was definetly not celebrated the way it was here in the States .. We would have turkey but that was it ..
Not as much celebrating and not a special holiday ..
I can relate to the cleaning up -- except this year I got a get out of jail card as my son had it at his house .. It is easier as they have two little ones and it is nuts to pack them up to come to Meme's house .. Much easier for me to pack up the stuff - we shared the food preparation so no one was too exhausted .. 
My dining room is still full of boxes !! My task this week is to put the dining room back together now that the construction guys have left .. Yeah !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Interesting, Marj, that your Thanksgiving is in October. But I guess it makes sense, given the climate there. Because your autumn really is in October, and by November, it is winter!


Well, you know Amy, it does make sense in SOME parts of Canada, but there are many parts that are still quite warm in October. Some of the U.S. states are more north than parts of Canada!! Here's a map that shows that southern Ontario and southern Quebec are further south than, say, Montana, Dakota, Minnesota and Wisconsin. Sometimes their winters are more brutal than Quebec's!










Victoria, B.C. comes to mind as well as other parts of Vancouver Island. They have very mild weather most of the time. Some parts in the eastern provinces also have mild weather.

It's a misconception that we are in the "Great White North", but I actually like doing Thanksgiving in Oct., because we can often do outdoors stuff, like go picking apples! Yum! 

Sorry for going on a rant here........ LOL


----------

